# Need a bigger room



## james.w (Aug 31, 2011)

I built a rack to hold my snake cages and realized I need a much bigger herp room. I barely have any room in there. I don't know how you guys that have your reptiles in your bedroom do it.

One wall has my Melinus enclosure, one wall has my Salvator, with rhino iguana stacked on top, and the third wall has my Savannah monitor cage and the rack with 4 6' cages for snakes stacked on top. the fourth wall has the closet and door, so no room for cages there. 

My tegu is in the dining room.


----------



## jdpFL (Aug 31, 2011)

Lol, ours are all in the living room for now. Barely room for the couch and tv. Great conversation starter, or reason for people NOT to stop by if they are not reptile lovers. Ha!
But, alas, especially after todays find, I fear we are running out of room.


----------



## james.w (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm not sure what I'm gonna do when I need adult enclosures for my monitors and rhino....


----------



## jdpFL (Aug 31, 2011)

Ya...same here when we do the build for the savannah and tegu. Savy got an upgrade today, loves the new set up, but will probably only last a month or two if he keeps growing at this rate.


----------



## james.w (Aug 31, 2011)

jdpFL said:


> Ya...same here when we do the build for the savannah and tegu. Savy got an upgrade today, loves the new set up, but will probably only last a month or two if he keeps growing at this rate.



any pics?


----------



## jdpFL (Aug 31, 2011)

I'll take some tomorrow. I'm worn out after all the enclosure swapping and set up...lol.


----------



## james.w (Aug 31, 2011)

I understand, I spent the last 2 days in my herp room rearranging things to get everything to fit and work.


----------

